# Centrino Problem with cpufreqd

## Cyph3r

Hi folks!

I've got a strange problem with my gentoo linux installation. I'm running Gentoo on my Sasmung X10  (1500 mHz Centrino) and I wasn't able to get cpufreqd manage my CPU stepping. I have a working cpufreqd.conf file, but nevertheless it doesn't work. 

The CPU just keeps running at full speed. 

My kernel config looks as follows:    

Power Management:

```
 

  │[*] Power Management support                                          

  │ │[*]   Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL)                     

  │ │[*]   Suspend-to-Disk Support                                        

  │ │(/dev/hda3) Default resume partition                 

```

Power Management Options:

```

  │ │                                              [*] ACPI Support                                                                    

  │ │                                              [*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   

  │ │                                              <*>   AC Adapter                                                                    

  │ │                                              <*>   Battery                                                                       

  │ │                                              <*>   Button                                                                        

  │ │                                              <*>   Fan                                                                           

  │ │                                              <*>   Processor                                                                     

  │ │                                              <*>     Thermal Zone                                                                

  │ │                                              < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras                                                     

  │ │                                              < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras                                                         

  │ │                                              [ ]   Debug Statements                                                              

  │ │                                              [ ]   Power Management Timer Support                                                

                                                      [*]   Read DSDT from initrd                                                         

```

CPU Frequency Scaling:

```

  │ │                           [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                              

  │ │                           <*>   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                                                             

  │ │                                 Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                                                       

  │ │                           <*>   'performance' governor                                                                           

  │ │                           < >   'powersave' governor                                                                             

  │ │                           ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                             

  │ │                           [*]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                                                          

  │ │                           <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                                                      

  │ │                           ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                                        

  │ │                           <*> ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                     

  │ │                           [ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)                                       

  │ │                           < > AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                                     

  │ │                           < > AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                                                  

  │ │                           < > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                     

  │ │                           < > Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                                     

  │ │                           <*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                                           

  │ │                           [*] Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs 

  │ │                           < > Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                               

  │ │                           < > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                                            

  │ │                           < > Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                                   

  │ │                           < > Transmeta LongRun                                                                                  

  │ │                           < > VIA Cyrix III Longhaul

```

acpid is up and running. Is a additional configuration of acpid nescessary?

tia, Cyph3r

----------

## scaba

i'm running P4-M (with speedfreq working fine) and my config looks like this

```
 [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                               

< >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                                                              

Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                                                        

<*>   'performance' governor                                                                            

<*>   'powersave' governor                                                                              

---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                              

[ ]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                                                           

<*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                                                       

---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                                         

<*> ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                      

[ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)                                        

< > AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                                      

< > AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                                                   

< > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                      

< > Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                                      

< > Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                                            

[ ] Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*> Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                                

< > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                                             

< > Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                                    

[ ] Relaxed speedstep capability checks                                                                 

< > Transmeta LongRun                                                                                   

< > VIA Cyrix III Longhaul
```

don't know but maybe you have to enable 'powersave governor'.

----------

## Cyph3r

Just tried it with this option. But it still doesn't work   :Sad: 

which kernel version are you using? can you somehow post your .config file?

----------

## scaba

 *Cyph3r wrote:*   

> Just tried it with this option. But it still doesn't work  
> 
> which kernel version are you using? can you somehow post your .config file?

 

i'm using 2.6.8-rc3-nitro1 right now. but latest gentoo-dev-sources work fine as well.

i think it doesn't make much sense to post my entire kernel config, cause i believe the relevant part i posted and i'm just using basic ACPI (no suspend, nothing special).

----------

## ComputerNinja

Which LiveCD do I need to get for Centrino?  X86 or i686?

----------

## forbjok

 *ComputerNinja wrote:*   

> Which LiveCD do I need to get for Centrino?  X86 or i686?

 

Just get the universal x86 livecd. If you intend to use stage3 tarballs, you can probably use either the generic x86 or i686 ones, or pentium3 or pentium4. I've used pentium4 before, and don't recall having any trouble, though some people say that the Pentium-M is closer to a P3 with a P4 instruction set...

The system I'm currently on (Notebook w/ Pentium-M 1.6GHz)  was built from stage1, using -march=pentium4, and I haven't had any trouble with that so far.

----------

## ComputerNinja

thx when I finish moving, I will try to install Gentoo on all my computers.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## brodo

re-try with a recent kernel, please. What are the contents of /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/, if that directory exists?

----------

## Garwin

i have cpufreqd running on my centrino-box as well. the rule for ac=on says min frequency 600mhz and max 1700mhz. the default governor for that rule is performance so the cpu is always running at 1,7 ghz.

changed the governor to ondemand and now its switching when power is needed.

would also love to hear whats in your /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

----------

## Rhiakath

Hi there. I own a centrino too, but strangely, when i go to the control center, and try to activate the "helper application" to activate the cpu freq governors, first, it says the checksum isn't right, then it does absolutely nothing.. I can't get the options active. Any ideas?

----------

